# Property to rent



## Jane Tonks (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, we are looking to move to portugal but want to rent a place first, does anyone know of any cheap places up for rent in the Caldas da rainha area?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Jane a very warm :welcome: to Expatforum.

I have sent you a private message


----------



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

Jane Tonks said:


> Hi, we are looking to move to portugal but want to rent a place first, does anyone know of any cheap places up for rent in the Caldas da rainha area?


hi
We have a property to rent.
We are currently in the UK
Regards
Helen


----------



## Jane Tonks (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi
We are looking at around June time, depending on how long it takes to sell our house, would it be still available then?
Kind regards
Jane


----------



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

Helenterry said:


> hi We have a property to rent. We are currently in the UK Regards Helen


 Hello,yes I would imagine so,closer to the time just send a message and we can talk then


----------



## Jane Tonks (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, will do. Thank You Jane


----------



## Jane Tonks (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, I'm unable to send private messages as I'm a new member. Thanks for the info very useful.
Jane


----------



## Jane Tonks (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, I wondered if your property is possibly available to rent and if so where is it located? Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Jane Helen's location looks like Tomar. At least an hour from caldas da rainha


----------



## Jane Tonks (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, thanks for that, that's funny as our second rental we have decided to look at Tomar area and would be for the month of July, just waiting for some other details to come through as well.
Thank you for your help.
Jane


----------



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

Jane Tonks said:


> Hi, thanks for that, that's funny as our second rental we have decided to look at Tomar area and would be for the month of July, just waiting for some other details to come through as well.
> Thank you for your help.
> Jane


Hi
Do you know the area you are looking at to rent ? We are in portugal at the moment, fly home tomorrow.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jane Tonks said:


> Hi, thanks for that, that's funny as our second rental we have decided to look at Tomar area and would be for the month of July, just waiting for some other details to come through as well.
> Thank you for your help.
> Jane





Helenterry said:


> Hi
> Do you know the area you are looking at to rent ? We are in portugal at the moment, fly home tomorrow.


please take any further negotiations to PM - thanks


----------



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> please take any further negotiations to PM - thanks


hi why does a PM have to be sent?am I doing something wrong?Z.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Helen it is not permitted for rentals to be advertised on the forum. Neither is it permitted ( for your own security) to pass personal details. This is why you have been requested to use the PM facility


----------

